# powerhead question...specifically jebao



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

So with my equipment running like a top for the last 5+ years, I've really tuned out of what's available.

Now, looks like my 12v koralias may be on the way out. Seems like now and then they cut out, so likely a wiring related issue. If I have to replace them, I was looking at the jebao line of powerheads. Anyone have any comments about the wp's and rw's?

They would be going in a 65G tall (36x18x24). My koralias are currently set up to point at one another at angles, and ramp up and down in 5 second intervals. Would like to stick to something similar.

Any comments or feedback?


----------



## powder blue (Mar 24, 2012)

*Wp40*

I have used WP40 for almost two years. It has been very good. One of them I have used for 9 months and the motor stopped working. I sent an email to the company where I bought it from and they sent me a replacement motor for free, I just covered the shipping.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been doing some quick googling and I think 2 of the RW-4's would work pretty well for what I need. 

The 12v koralia 3s are 370-950 GPH, the RW-4s are 130-1050 GPH. The Rw-4s are nice and small, and I can pick up a twin pack for $160.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine are 1 year. I have the first ones. WP's. I have one 40, and 2 25's.

I have the dual controller on the 40, and the 25. Creates some really random patterns 

IMO, bang for buck, these are great. I haven't read, or head of any problems, that aren't common (you will always get the odd one that fails)


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Im loving the RW can't go wrong with the price and I had no problems with them, I have one on every tank...


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

I think the two rw-4's you have planned will work great.

My tank's display is 36x14x13 and I have an rw-8. Way too much flow to run more than 10% on constant mode and 20% on waves.

I took a video of a few modes I could run a few weeks ago. Hopefully it can get you an idea of the flow on a 36" long tank:


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

which should I get for 48 x18x16 and how many

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Probably 2 of these:-

http://www.goreef.com/Jebao-RW-8-Wireless-Wavemaker.html

The flow rate is 180 to 2100gph, which should be adequate.
-


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> -
> Probably 2 of these:-
> 
> http://www.goreef.com/Jebao-RW-8-Wireless-Wavemaker.html
> ...


thanks Richard

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I have an RW-4, I like it. I have a Hydor also, they are both running.. the RW-4 is turned down to the lowest setting.. puts a lot of current in my biocube hqi... sometimes I think too much


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Robert .
-


sig said:


> thanks Richard


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> -
> Robert .
> -


Robert at least he got the R right lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> -
> Robert .
> -


Sorry, I did it again. 

By some reason I like name Richard more 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

sig said:


> Sorry, I did it again.
> 
> By some reason I like name Richard more


-
Don't worry. I do too .
-


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Looks like the replacement will be a pair of RW-4s once my koralias crap out. Funny because today they are running like a top.


----------



## Themaddhatter (Feb 7, 2011)

Check for salt creep. Better yet, run them in a bucket of vinegar and RO. Might just need to be cleaned.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Themaddhatter said:


> Check for salt creep. Better yet, run them in a bucket of vinegar and RO. Might just need to be cleaned.


No salt creep at all. Just had a good cleaning a few weeks ago.


----------

